# HELP!! What does mastitis feel like!!!



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

I went to bed last night feeling a little achy and woke off and on with the chills one minute then super hot the next. This morning my right breast feels like a truck ran over it and I have some blotchy red markings on it. I don't feel any plugged or enlarged ducts though. What should I be doing for it if it is mastitis? It doesn't hurt to nurse ds(other than the bruised feeling) and I took some aspirin this morning.... should I be doing anything else. TIA


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

when i had it i felt like you descibed, but i also had a hot red lump on my breast


----------



## lisas (Oct 7, 2004)

I was put on antibiotics for Mastitis. I also had a hard, swollen area.


----------



## tootpapa (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope you don't find it odd that I am posting here. DW is out of town, so I will answer. She had a pretty bad case of it once, just as you described. Take tylenol (acetemenophin) instead of aspirin as it is safer while breastfeeding. dw got so feverish and had such a pain in her breast she didn't know what was happening. Breastfeeding, apparently, is good because it keeps the milk flowing. It was painful for her, though. I put a hot water bottle on it for her and then massaged the area, first gently and then more vigorously. The hot water bottle or heating pad will make it feel much better but the massage will hurt or be uncomfortable, especially at first (it shouldn't hurt too much). I kept this up every couple of hours (even through the night) and it made a huge difference. Avoiding antibiotics while breastfeeding is best, but you really have to stay on top of it. Mastitis can be serious but it will often go away if you are diligent.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

yes, you have mastitis. This is one thing that can turn quite serious and if you can get antibiotics I would recommend it. Dychloxicilin (sp?) works well. Advil might be better than aspirin. good luck!


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies.. I meant to say I took tylenol this morning not aspirin. I'm feeling a little bit better now. Not feverish anymore. The funny thing is I don't have any hard lumps like a few of you mentioned you had. Just a reddish markings on my breast an a "bruised" feeling. How strongly recommended is going on antibiotics? I don't have insurance







I was hoping I could get better with rest and drinking lots of water and nursing ds alot.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

You need to see or at least call an md. Some OBs will call in a prescription for this. The red amrkings indicate an infection. Untreated mastitis can lead to many problems. This is not something to take lightly.


----------



## emsstacey (May 3, 2005)

I hope you're feeling better since this is a few days old. I just wanted to say that I woke up with Mastitis last Monday and felt like you say. My breast wasn't very red or anything either--I just felt like I had the flu. My doc put me on antibiotics and I was well in less than 48 hours.

I hope you're better--it was awful!!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I may have this (or may have it now). I was achy, had hard spots in my breast and felt feverish.

I massaged the hard parts, took a hot shower and applied a heating pad. I also tried pumping, which didn't feel great. I also drank a lot of water.

It appears to be getting better. I can't say whether you should do antibios or not. If you take antibios, be sure to take acidophilus to keep your good bacteria up.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I just had this yesterday and the day before. I had to have DP massage the ducts open, as tootpapa described. Whenever he got one open, the milk would come shooting out (that part did hurt). I took 12 grams of vitamin C, which is naturally antibiotic and anti-inflammatory. I also nursed as much as possible on that side, and pumped several times. Today my redness, hard spots, achiness and chills are gone.


----------



## MotherOf2Boys (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh my, just reading this makes me want to cry!! I had Mastitis, boy thats something I wouldnt wish on my worst enemy! I woke up not feeling well, my son was a week old, and a week before his birth I quit drinking caffeine. I was shaky and just chaulked it up to having a caffeine fit. As I started to clean up the house I got hot flashes, then the chills.... gosh just thinking about it! I had red blotches, never hard stops or lumps. We live in a small town and the doctor was out that day, I had my highest temp of 103.8 I didnt want to go to the emergency room, since I didnt want to have to pay that bill. I waited and went the next day, they put me on antibiotics. I'm pretty sure it cant be treated with out them, but then again I'm not an MD. As a previous poster said before, I was so out of it, I didnt know what was going on. I remember very faintly my fiance coming in and putting my son on my breast to feed. Then taking him off to burp him, and doing it all over again. I thought I was going to die. I'm sure I sound like a drama queen, but I have a pretty high tolerence for pain, and this kick my butt.
Please go to the doctor. I would recommend feeding on the breast that doesnt have it first, that was let down occurs on the side that has it, and its a little more comfortable to nurse.

Good Luck!
C.R.


----------



## Jayna's Mama (Sep 17, 2005)

I thought Mastitis was much more painful than childbirth! That achey- fever run over by a truck feeling is horrible! I would take acidophilus (sp?) if you go on anti-biotics though. (to prevent thrush)

HTH


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

You could take some herbal antibiotics if all else fails. I would do the massage, heat, nursing, pumping etc. My midwife had me put steamed cabbage on my breasts. I guess it is supose to draw out infection. But I caught it too late and had to go get antibiotics, this was with dd. With ds when I felt that comming I pumped like a mad woman. I too would not wish that upon anyone. I am sorry that you feel so terrible. You know usually if you go to a walk in clinic and tell them you dont have insurance they will give you sample of the antibiotics(enough to make you well)...Not that I am pushing antibiotics by any means. That was the first time I have taken them in like 10 years. I hope you are well









darkstar


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

For me it felt like a plugged duct, a painful lump in the breast with really bad nipple pain during nursing, plus a fever and aches. I took antibiotics and it cleared up quickly.


----------



## MotherOf2Boys (Oct 1, 2005)

I got this out of my nursing book.. Looks like I was wrong about a few things. Hope this helps.

Up to 30 percent of all nursing women develop mastitis, or infection of the breast. It occurs most commonly in the first three months after birth.
Mastitis causes flu-like symptoms, including fever, chills, achiness, headache, and sometimes nausea and vomiting. Usually only one breast is affected; it typically becomes swollen, tender, and reddened in a limited area.
A breast infection may follow a cracked nipple or a plugged milk duct. Other possible causes are a tight bra, skipped feedings, infrequent changing of wet breast pads, anemia, stress, and fatigue. Althought doctors usually prescribe antibiotics for mastitis, many women recover quickly without them. In one study women with mastitis, half used no antibiotic, and none of them suffered complications. However, an antibiotic may be necessary if your symptoms do not resolve after you've followed the treatment measures specified here, or if you are anemic. otherwise you may prefer to avoid antibiotics as they can lead to yeast infections in both mother and baby.
With prompt and proper treatment the symptoms usually subside within 24 hours. It is most important to continue nursing frequently during this period; discontinuing nursing would slow healing and might lead to the development of a breast abscess. You dont need to worry that the baby will get ill, since the infection involves only the breast tissue, not the milk. Try to identify the probable cause of the infection so you can prevent a recurrence in the future.
Mastitis in both breasts, thought rare, is sometimes a sign of B-streptococcal infection, which is transmitted by the infant to the breasts. When both breasts are affected the babys doctor should be promptly notified so that any neccessary treatment of the infant can begin.

Treatment Measures for Mastitis
1. Go to bed, if you havent already
2 Remove your bra if you are more comfortable without it or if there is any question that it might be too tight of pressing into part of your breast.
3. Nurse frequently, at least every two hours, and begin each nursing on the affected breast. Advice to wean or temporarily discontinue nursing is based on disproven theories. Giving up nursing may slow healing and lead to a breast abscess.
4. Increase your fluid intake so you notice an increase in urination.
5. Apply moist heat to the breast for 15 to 20 minutes before nursing and intermittently between feedings.
6. Monitor your temperature. Acetaminophen tablets (such as Tylenol) or ibuprofin (such as Advil or Motrin) may help reduce your fever and discomfort.
7. Some mothers report that taking 1,000 milligrams of vitamin C four times a day speeds healing and recovery.
8. If after 24 hours you feel no better, call your doctor who will probably prescribe antibiotics. Antibiotics should be taken for the entire time they are prescribed, even though the symptoms may disappear.
9. After you have completed a course of antibiotics, watch for symptoms of yeast growth--thrush, diaper rash, or sore nipples.


----------

